# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Más hipnosis en Diciembre principales actuaciones...

## Jeff

A los que desean aprender y/o ver hipnosis, la cita es:

San Sebastián de los Reyes
9 de Diciembre en A toda Magia espectáculo "Una pequeña noche hipnótica"
10 de Diciembre en A toda magia espectáculo "Reflejos del subconsciente"
Curso de hipnosis nivel 1,2 y 3 (¡todo en uno!) 10 y 11 de Diciembre
A toda Magia, espectáculos, diversión y escuela de magia.

Cuenca
15 de Diciembre en pub The other Site espectáculo "Reflejos del subconsciente"
THE OTHER SITE - Café Lounge & Events | Facebook

Valencia
16 de Diciembre en la sala Girasol espectáculo "Reflejos del subconsciente UNPLUGGED"
Sala Girasol Valencia | Facebook

Y próximamente INTRUDER, nuevo espectáculo de hipnosis!

----------

